# Re-wiring an RJ-45 connector & What tools ?



## dundee_stokie (May 7, 2011)

Is this easy to do ? I have some existing cable in place on a factory floor but the RJ45 connectors have been cut off would you believe ?

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w198/Dundee_stokie/06052011511.jpg

I just need to add new connectors and I'm good to go. The PCs have cabinets with Ethernet sockets in them and these will also need re-wiring with a RJ45 jack then a faceplate mounting as they are totally bare at the minute.

Also, I think I need to learn this as a whole, it will become a regular thing, do I need the following tools to do the basics of cabling ?

RJ45 Network Crimp Tool 10 Boots & Ends Crimping Kit
Play.com - Buy RJ45 Network Crimp Tool 10 Boots & Ends Crimping Kit online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!|cat:3516420|prd:3516420

Multi-Modular Plug Crimps, Strips, and Cuts Tool
Punch Down Tool with 66 & 110/88 Blades
UTP/STP Cable Stripper
Utility Knife
4 1/2" Diagonal Cutting Pliers
2-In-1 Reversible Screwdriver
LAN Cable Tester

Eclipse Computers - Product Details

IS this the kit for the cable guy !?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The crimper looks like this> Amazon.com: RJ11 & RJ45 Modular Plug Crimper: Home Improvement Home Depot and Lowes also sell them as will any electrical supply house.

Installing the plugs is not too hard you might have to do a few to get it down correctly.

Wall jacks get wired like the 1st image, most will have color code on the jack









The plugs get wired like this









Make sure you have Cat5e and not cat3 or older cable.

here's a more indepth article > How to wire Ethernet Cables


----------



## dundee_stokie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, what about other tools I might need ?

Like a tester - i.e. when ther is a port that might not be working, is their a device that I can plug into wall socket out in the factory, so it lights up on the main switch in the server room ? (which is at the other end of the building) to show me where the fault is ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That would be a tone tester, one device hooks up and sends a signal on the line, another reads the signal this is the one I use> Amazon.com: Paladin 1573 Tone and Probe Plus Cable-Check UTP/STP Cable Tester: Home Improvement


----------



## dundee_stokie (May 7, 2011)

So, to get started, I need:

Crimper
Cutter
UTP/STP Cable Stripper
Krone Punch Down Tool
RJ45 Connector ends
Tone Tester


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That'll get you started, a magnifying glass is useful at times also.


----------

